# javascript .txt Datei verändern



## jotabota (29. Juli 2011)

wie kann man mithilfe von javascript eine .txt Datei in einer HTML Datei einliesen, ihren Inhalt verändern und sie anschließend wieder als die ursprüngliche .txt Datei abspeichern?

Bitte um eine rasche Antwort! Es ist wirklich dringend!


----------



## sheel (29. Juli 2011)

Hi

geht nicht.
Und eine .txt in einer .html: was soll das sein?


----------



## ComFreek (29. Juli 2011)

@sheel:
Ich glaube er will einen Editor in JavaScript, der auch öffnen und speichern kann.​
Sowas geht - wie sheel sagte - mit reinem JavaScript *nicht*.


----------



## jotabota (1. August 2011)

danke für die Antworten
das mit dem Laden und speichern ist aber gar nicht so dringend, könnt ihr mir einfach nur sagen, wie man einem <script></script> (Javascript), das in eine HTML Datei eingebunden ist, eine .txt Datei ausliest?


----------



## sheel (1. August 2011)

Nocheinmal: Es ist unmöglich.
Aus Sicherheitsgründen. Sonst könnte jede Homepage auf deinem Computer nach Kontodaten etc suchen.


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (4. August 2011)

Hi,

für ernste Anwendungen und mit reihnen JavaScrpt gehts zwar nicht aber wenn das ganze nur zum ausprobieren / lernen gedacht ist kann man mit ActiveX arbeiten (IE only).

Dazu hier mal ein kleiner Editor:

```
<!DOCTYPE html>

<html>

    <head>
    
        <title>Text speichern</title>
        <meta charset="ISO-8859-1" />
        
        <script type="text/javascript">
            function schreiben(){
                var fso = new ActiveXObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject");
                if(document.getElementById('inhalt').value == ""){
                    window.alert("Bitte geben Sie den Text an" +
                                         ", der gespeichert werden soll.");
                    return false;
                }
                else{
                    if(document.getElementById('dateiname').value == ""){
                        window.alert("Bitte geben Sie einen Dateinamen an.");
                        return false;
                    }
                    else{
                        var txtFile = fso.OpenTextFile(
                        document.getElementById('dateiname').value + ".txt", 8, true, 0);
                        txtFile.write(document.getElementById('inhalt').value);
                        txtFile.Close();
                    }
                }
            }
        </script>
        
        <style type="text/css">
            body{
                text-align: center;
                padding-top: 7.5%;
            }
        </style>
        
    </head>
    
    <body onload="">
    
        <h1>Text speichern</h1>
    
        <form onsubmit="return schreiben()">
            <textarea id="inhalt" rows="20" cols="100" ></textarea>
            <br /><br />
            <input id="dateiname" type="text" />
            .txt&nbsp;
            <input type="submit" value="Speichern" />
        </form>		
    
    </body>
    
</html>
```


----------

